# Possible problem with new TAG Aquaracer Calibre 5 Watch - Help!!



## bherman (Mar 12, 2006)

I hate to say this, but I may be having a problem with the TAG Aquaracer Calibre 5 that I just purchased.

First of all, I am very experienced with automatic - self winding watches. It seems to have no power reserve and may not be automatically (self-winding) correctly. 
Let me explain...
With an automatic watch (per the TAG website), you must first pull out the crown to the first click and manually hand-wind he watch 30-40 times. Then, the motion of your wrist should keep the watch wound sufficiently etc. 

I hand wound it and wore the watch for most of the day while doing my work. If I take the watch off for say, 15-minutes or so, it stops. 
This does not appear 'normal'?

I will put the watch on my watch winder for the next couple of days to get it somewhat charged up and we'll see what happens. 

I would hate to have to sent this baby back.


----------



## bherman (Mar 12, 2006)

*Possible problem with new TAG Calibre 5 Watch - Help!!*

I hate to say this, but I may be having a problem with the TAG Aquaracer Calibre 5 that I just purchased.

First of all, I am very experienced with automatic - self winding watches. It seems to have no power reserve and may not be automatically (self-winding) correctly. 
Let me explain...
With an automatic watch (per the TAG website), you must first pull out the crown to the first click and manually hand-wind he watch 30-40 times. Then, the motion of your wrist should keep the watch wound sufficiently etc.

I hand wound it and wore the watch for most of the day while doing my work. If I take the watch off for say, 15-minutes or so, it stops. 
This does not appear 'normal'?

I will put the watch on my watch winder for the next couple of days to get it somewhat charged up and we'll see what happens.

I would hate to have to sent this baby back.


----------



## selfwind (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Possible problem with new TAG Calibre 5 Watch - Help!!*

If you put the watch on your winder for the next two days and it still stops, I would say you *do* have a problem with the automatic winding. Usually you can hear the weight if it is moving when you rotate your wrist near your ear. Of course that does not prove the mainspring winding train is getting any power.

Best of luck with your test.


----------



## bherman (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Possible problem with new TAG Calibre 5 Watch - Help!!*

I the watch needs a defibrillator. I've never owned a watch that needs so much to get it started and to stay running.


----------



## h2xmark (Feb 28, 2009)

When did the watch stop in the first part of the day or the end? After you take it off and it stops when you wear it again and it starts the weight is winding then. maybe hand wind it in the morning till the clutch slips then you know it's fully wound


----------



## bherman (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Possible problem with new TAG Calibre 5 Watch - Help!!*

It stops periodically throughout the day. When I try to hand wind it, it is fairly tight and sort of hurts my finders. If I tried to wind it until the clutch slips, my fingers would bleed.

I bought the watch on EBay from a guy who sells all sorts of stuff. The watch lists for $2400.00, and I paid $800.00. Physically, it is 97% mint.

He said that he has a certified TAG repair guy who can take a look at it. I don't know his repair guy, and I'm not sure TAG USA would touch it, and if they do, it may cost a 
small furtune. H

He offered to refund my money, but I just don't know what to do.

Brad


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Possible problem with new TAG Calibre 5 Watch - Help!!*



bherman said:


> It stops periodically throughout the day. When I try to hand wind it, it is fairly tight and sort of hurts my finders. If I tried to wind it until the clutch slips, my fingers would bleed.
> 
> I bought the watch on EBay from a guy who sells all sorts of stuff. The watch lists for $2400.00, and I paid $800.00. Physically, it is 97% mint.
> 
> ...


Take the refund and don't wait another second to do so!


----------



## selfwind (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Possible problem with new TAG Calibre 5 Watch - Help!!*



underpar said:


> Take the refund and don't wait another second to do so!


Ditto!!! Eeek!! Take your money and run away from this turkey!!! Nothing sounds right about this piece.


----------



## spidaman (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Possible problem with new TAG Calibre 5 Watch - Help!!*

If he will take it back, send it. That said, I had the same problem with my WAN2110. I sent it back to the gray market seller "under warranty". It was serviced and returned and has been fine ever since (five months ago).


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Screw down crowns need to be unscrewed. Then the watch can be wound. Pulling out the crown at that point then engages the date/time setting modes.

Good luck!


----------



## bherman (Mar 12, 2006)

Eeeb said:


> Screw down crowns need to be unscrewed. Then the watch can be wound. Pulling out the crown at that point then engages the date/time setting modes.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, but I'm fully aware of that. The crown is unscrewed to the first click, which is where I hand wind it.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Possible problem with new TAG Calibre 5 Watch - Help!!*

$800 for a Calibre 5 Aquaracer?
Have you confirmed that the watch is genuine?


----------



## bherman (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Possible problem with new TAG Calibre 5 Watch - Help!!*

Well, yes, a $2,400 watch for $800.00 does seem too good to be true. No, he is not an AD. I bought it from a guy on EBay (very unlike me to be something like this on EBay), but hey, I've sold Omegas, Rolexes, IWCs etc. on EBay, and the buyer got the real deal. He sold it without the box or papers and stated that it was a customer return. I looks like it was never worn.

I will find out soon enough though. I filed an EBay claim to get his attention. He did offer a 14-day return privilege, but I really liked the watch. TAG in NJ offers a very thorough clean, lube and adjust to good working order for $165.00, plus parts if needed, (shipping included) and will provide a 1-year warranty with the service. A complete overhaul costs $290.00, but I highly doubt that it will need that particular service.

I think that it may have sat for a few years and the oils got dry. If it is a fake (I doubt it as the serial number is on the back) and it has all of the same markings as my 100% original TAG Aquaracer Quartz. Besides I will climb up his (you know where) until I get a refund if that is the case.

I asked the seller if he would pay 1/2 of the repair cost, and he agreed. He has over 4000 positive feedbacks, and EBay has already been alerted.

Even if it costs me $100.00 for the repair and I spend $50.00-$60.00 for a box set etc, it is still a very good deal.

Will keep you posted.

Brad


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

... then it must be broke! Oh well... I hate when that happens. 

Your AD is your friend (assuming it is an AD bought watch). Go see them.


----------



## bmwfreak (Jun 7, 2008)

bherman said:


> Thanks, but I'm fully aware of that. The crown is unscrewed to the first click, which is where I hand wind it.


You state "crown is unscrewed to the first click". Not sure if you are pulling the crown to the first click. If so, wouldn't that put the stem in date setting position? Maybe you are already doing this, simply unscrew the crown and wind. Can't remember which directions, but the watch will only wind in one direction with the crown (think it's clockwise). You should feel some slight tension while winding with the crown in one direction. Yes, it is clockwise because even while you are screwing the crown down, it continues to wind.

If you are doing that, then something is wrong with the watch.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Possible problem with new TAG Calibre 5 Watch - Help!!*



bherman said:


> I think that it may have sat for a few years and the oils got dry. If it is a fake (I doubt it as the serial number is on the back) and it has all of the same markings as my 100% original TAG Aquaracer Quartz.


at most, the watch will be three years old and modern oils last longer than that.
serial number doesn't guarantee authenticity.

post some photos and we'll be able to tell you more.


----------



## bherman (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Possible problem with new TAG Calibre 5 Watch - Help!!*

We will find out of it is real or a fake very soon. I don't know what the turnaround is at TAG, but I sent it USPS Priority Mail on Saturday, 9/29.

Brad



drunken monkey said:


> at most, the watch will be three years old and modern oils last longer than that.
> serial number doesn't guarantee authenticity.
> 
> post some photos and we'll be able to tell you more.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Possible problem with new TAG Calibre 5 Watch - Help!!*



bherman said:


> We will find out of it is real or a fake very soon. I don't know what the turnaround is at TAG, but I sent it USPS Priority Mail on Saturday, 9/29.
> 
> Brad


You should have sent that watch back immediately. You didn't get that great of a deal to begin with and now you have waived your right to return it. The turn around time at Tag will be 8-10 weeks and if they open it up and find that someone has already altered the movement, they are going to send it right back to you as is.

Also, every fake watch has a serial number these days so the fact your watch has one is no indicator. Actually, the move would have been to simply file a paypal dispute because you were sent a damaged (at best) watch. They reimburse you then you can send it back to him. If you send him the watch back first, you are completely at his mercy.


----------



## DWebber18 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Possible problem with new TAG Calibre 5 Watch - Help!!*

I would request the refund in advance or open a Paypal dispute to make sure you get your money back. $800 for a broken watch is no good deal, and I'm very surprised that Tag quoted you so little for service, but if it needs a new spring or something else factor in an extra $50 or $100 for that too, so you might have $1000 or more in to it assuming it's actually real and nothing major is wrong with it. I'd still send it back to the seller if you can.


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Possible problem with new TAG Calibre 5 Watch - Help!!*



> I filed an EBay claim to get his attention.


He offered you a refund, and you haven't taken his offer. He also offered to get the watch repaired, and you apparently didn't accept that offer, either. It's hard to imagine what more this seller could do for you. Filing a dispute just seems obnoxious.


----------



## bherman (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Possible problem with new TAG Calibre 5 Watch - Help!!*

I filed a dispute immediately to cover my butt for the EBay Buyer Protection. I will get it back from Tag on Friday and will send it back for a refund. I still left him positive feedback for his willingness to "make it right". He laid out three options, and I took the refund.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Any update? I hate reading through all the posts then not finding out what happened. Thanks!


----------

